# Xbox 360 controller not vibrating in NFS Most Wanted



## gameranand (Dec 4, 2011)

Guys I just installed NFS MW but my damn controller don't vibrate in this game at all. It does vibrate in other games though.
Any solution ??


----------



## soumo27 (Dec 5, 2011)

lol it didnt vibrate for me also in nfs mw...i have same controller


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 5, 2011)

^does NFS:MW support vibration for controllers...?
now a days most of the games have vibration on/off option


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 5, 2011)

Does this game even has native support for 360 controller? :/


----------



## gameranand (Dec 5, 2011)

Well it does have a direct option where its writes Xbox 360 controller so I would take that it does supports but its pretty old game. I mean older than Xbox 360 so it could be the case that it don't support. Still any solutions are welcome because I really need to get that done.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 5, 2011)

then only a 3rd party patch can do the job...if it exists in internet.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 6, 2011)

Any link for those third party drivers or patches ??


----------



## coolpcguy (Dec 6, 2011)

You'll need XBCD

XBCD - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

XBox Controller Driver

*Note: I have no idea if it works on Win Vista & above, used it long ago on my XP build


----------



## gameranand (Dec 6, 2011)

I had tried that already but it didn't help at all. That only works for xp.


----------

